

The Secrets of Building Realtime Big Data Systems (video) - nathanmarz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVAAbZijXgc

======
maxdemarzi
Nathan, on slide 38 of this ([http://www.slideshare.net/nathanmarz/become-
efficient-or-die...](http://www.slideshare.net/nathanmarz/become-efficient-or-
die-the-story-of-backtype) ) presentation you mention you tried to implement
social search with Neo4j and switched to Sphinx when you ran into issues.

Can you tell us more about that? (or is there a blog entry somewhere?)

Thanks.

~~~
nathanmarz
We ran into a number of issues with Neo4j. The main one was that the database
would periodically get corrupted and throw exceptions when we tried to use it,
forcing us to rebuild the index. This was over a year ago though, it may have
improved since then.

------
dekayed
Nathan, would it be possible to share the slides that you used for this talk?

~~~
nathanmarz
Here they are: [http://www.slideshare.net/nathanmarz/the-secrets-of-
building...](http://www.slideshare.net/nathanmarz/the-secrets-of-building-
realtime-big-data-systems)

